# Moving to East Cape in Baja-What to bring from US



## Capnbaja (Apr 16, 2016)

I will be moving near Los Barriles later this year. I am maintaining my residence Texas so I won't be moving anything other than personal items and will be needing to acquire most all of my appliances, furniture, furnishings and an ATV for my new residence before the move. I would like to ask advice on what types of items it may be better to acquire in the states and transport to Baja and which might be available and easier or less expensive to simply buy there. I'm trying to sort my way through the maze of buying in US and paying import fees vs buying local if even available....and it's not easy!

Muchas Gracias


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Capnbaja said:


> ... the maze of buying in US and paying import fees vs buying local if even available....and it's not easy!


It got a little easier: The entire Baja peninsula requires no vehicle permit, unless you take it on the ferry to the mainland. Best of success on your move.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Capnbaja said:


> I will be moving near Los Barriles later this year. I am maintaining my residence Texas so I won't be moving anything other than personal items and will be needing to acquire most all of my appliances, furniture, furnishings and an ATV for my new residence before the move. I would like to ask advice on what types of items it may be better to acquire in the states and transport to Baja and which might be available and easier or less expensive to simply buy there. I'm trying to sort my way through the maze of buying in US and paying import fees vs buying local if even available....and it's not easy!
> 
> Muchas Gracias


Generally speaking, you are better off bringing as little as possible and buying it here. You can get furniture made to order pretty cheaply. There are lots of ATVs (They call them cuatrimotos) in Mexico. It is probably easier to buy one used here. Computers and electronics can be cheaper in the US.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

There's also an exemption of $300 per person each trip, so save your receipts. Many personal items are also exempt (in addition to the $300), like your clothes, a laptop computer, a cellphone, sports equipment. "For personal use" is the key. http://www.sat.gob.mx/aduanas/pasajeros/Paginas/Mercancia_ingresar_Mexico.aspx Cabos has most of the U.S. bigbox chains, so just put an *mx* after the name and you'll get a price comparison on their Mexican websites.


----------



## Capnbaja (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks! I'll be down there a lot checking on the house. I'll just add a little shopping to the list of things to do!


----------



## Capnbaja (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info, Perropedorro! (name= ) 
I appreciate any and every piece!


----------



## el_chavo (Apr 20, 2016)

Tools, especially any type of specialty tool.


----------



## Capnbaja (Apr 16, 2016)

Hadn't really thought about that yet but I'm sure you are right. Good thought.


----------

